# Is this going to cause problems?



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I finally got my winch mount in the mail and decided to install it tonight. Upon installing the winch, I noticed that it was offset to one side by about 3".

Will the offset cause problems with raising and lowering the plow?

I would have to fabricate a way to elevate the winch about 1/2" and drill new holes in the mount to get it to sit in the center. Not a big deal but if I knew it would have been this much work, I would have just fabbed everything in house.

Here is a pic of how it sits now.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I would do whatever it takes to have the fairlead rollers in the center. It will cause the cable to wind in on one side which in turn will more then likely destroy the cable in short time. Are you sure it's mounted in the right direction? I'm not familiar with Polaris or the winch you're using. Regardless, you want it smack dab in the center if you want ANY life (short lived anyway) out of the cable. That's one of the reasons I went with a 2in strap. I've had to cut a good 10-15ft of cable off my winch from it getting all mangled on the spool.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Not only does it not look right at all, but as GregH said it's going to cause problems. Can you shift it over where it should be and make your own mounting holes?


----------

